

Ask HN: What reddit community intersects HN? - canadaduane

I appreciate HN and have been a part of the community here for several years. However, I&#x27;m uncertain about the policies currently being employed and I&#x27;d like to use another, similar, community news site as a comparison point to see an alternate view of headlines, etc.<p>Is there a subreddit, or other community I&#x27;m unaware of, that is most closely aligned with Hacker News?
======
mindcrime
_Is there a subreddit, or other community I 'm unaware of, that is most
closely aligned with Hacker News?_

On reddit, /r/programming and /r/startups come to mind.

You can also put together a Multi Reddit that combines a few channels with
related topics and crib together something useful. For example:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux+programming+android+startups+c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux+programming+android+startups+compscipapers+machinelearning+semanticweb+cobol+business)

Lambda-the-Ultimate.org intersects with some aspects of HN, as does
Slashdot.org.

------
a3voices
I don't know of any popular ones that are exactly aligned, but these are some
I frequent:

r/technology

r/futurology

r/cyberpunk

r/programming

r/futurism

------
sidcool
/r/programming /r/technology /r/science

